

Lightweight web based outliner - niallsmart
http://thinklinkr.com

======
jtaby
It'd be interesting to see if they used a framework to build it. That thing is
screaming to be built with SproutCore.

------
joseakle
Nice interface! Are you using the wave protocol? Will you be selling it for
integration with other applications?

~~~
uhsiv
Thanks! We're not using the wave protocol. We could definitely provide it as a
library you could integrate to. We'd just need to work out the details.

